# 2001 ez go gas golf cart not starting



## claylake (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a 2001 ezgo cart, sat all winter. It will not start the starter will turn when the belt is loose but when I tighten the belt it only makes a whining sound I charge to the battery and cleaned the post and connections still have the same result. the negative lead on the battery gets very hot when I try to start the cart. any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

sounds like the engine may be seized up.


----------



## claylake (Apr 2, 2017)

scooke123 said:


> sounds like the engine may be seized up.


That is where I am at now, cannot manually crank it. I put some mystery oil in the cylinders, any suggestion on how to manually the to "break" the size? I am letting the mystery oil soak, but don't see a practical way to try to turn the crank other than grabbing the clutch by hand?


----------



## claylake (Apr 2, 2017)

I was able to free the engine freeze and the cart ran fine for several hours that day. I let it set for 2 days and then took mmy kids for a ride around the camp ground tonight. There was a rattle lime a lifter type knocking, then a loud clank and loss of 50% or more in the power. I let the engine cool down and it seems to have some power back, but still has a random loud clank in around the valve cover area. Does this sound like a simple valve adjustment, or more complex and damaged? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------

